# web/email server configuration help requested

## Moriah

I have a web and email server thatis running apache and sendmail with squerrellmail, clamav, and spamassassin, and wu-imap with cyrus-sasl.  This server is ancient!  It is a 1.5 GHz AMD Duron with 1.5 GB ram.  It has been in service since 2005.  It seems to be developing intermittent cooling fan failure, probablyin the power supply.  This is inferred by monitoring disk drive temperatures.  It has a RAID-1 with 2 500 GB IDE drives.

I have a nice new 8-core AMD machine with 16 GB ram and a RAID-1 with 3 2 TB drives to replace it, but Iwant to get away from wu-imap because it uses that old style mailbox format where all the messages in the folder are in a single file.

In looking around, it seems like people are getting away from sendmail also.  Can somebody recommend a goot HowTo for setting up a new server?  I do need sasl/imap/clamav/spamassassin, but the other email stuff could vary.  Obviously I need apache and squerrillmail, which requires mysql and php.

What is the "right way" to do this functionality today?

Thanks!  Hopefully I can get the new server up before the old one suffers terminal cooling fan failure!

----------

## eyoung100

Start Here:

Gentoo Wiki: Simple mail server with webmail

Add ClamAV and Spam Assassin after you verify service.

For the Web Server Part, set the use flags identical to your old system

(old) 

```
emerge -pv apache
```

copy configs

(new)

```
emerge -avt apache
```

check matching dependencies against (old)

Copy old configs to etc.

----------

## Moriah

Thanks!    :Very Happy: 

That looks about like what I was hoping for.

One question, if you knoww the answer:  why in tthat article is squirrellmail unpacked from a tar file instead of emerged?

----------

## eyoung100

 *Moriah wrote:*   

> Thanks!   
> 
> That looks about like what I was hoping for.
> 
> One question, if you knoww the answer:  why in tthat article is squirrellmail unpacked from a tar file instead of emerged?

 

I would hazard a guess that he's following "Apache Protocol" - i.e. know what's in your webroot because you put it there.  Either way, since I just looked at the ebuild, everything is installed in the webroot.

----------

## Moriah

I have always used emerge to install squirrellmail in the past.  I didn't know if something was different here.  Thanks!  I will start omn this installation later today.  First gotta finish a bunch of GUI manual tests..  :Sad: 

----------

